# problem with autostart shutting down



## eyeguy62 (Dec 27, 2011)

I have the viper 5902 installed in an acura tl awd 2010. the alarm was installed 15 months ago at an audio place that has since closed. problem is now the auto start will not start. The little "key" light in the dash now lights up. I can start the car only with the key. I haven't tested the actual alarm functions yet but I would like to know if there is a simple fix for this.Maybe a reprogramming or something that I can do without taking the car apart or going to another installer (and having them tell me what a horrible job the first shop did, as is so common)
Its getting cold out here and I need the autostart to work on these frozen mornings.
Thanks


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

eyeguy62 said:


> I have the viper 5902 installed in an acura tl awd 2010. the alarm was installed 15 months ago at an audio place that has since closed. problem is now the auto start will not start. The little "key" light in the dash now lights up. I can start the car only with the key. I haven't tested the actual alarm functions yet but I would like to know if there is a simple fix for this.Maybe a reprogramming or something that I can do without taking the car apart or going to another installer (and having them tell me what a horrible job the first shop did, as is so common)
> Its getting cold out here and I need the autostart to work on these frozen mornings.
> Thanks



You said the little key is the dash is flashing, so it does try to start right? Try this(put the key in the ignition, don't turn it, just put it in) then remote start it. if it starts then the factory bypass unit is not working correctly or has lost its programming.


----------

